
Does cannabis use increase anxiety disorders? A literature review - nashke
https://journals.lww.com/co-psychiatry/Abstract/publishahead/Does_cannabis_use_increase_anxiety_disorders__A.99171.aspx
======
nashke
I am one of the authors, AMA

~~~
howard941
It's not fair to ask you about the abstract. Is there a non-paywalled link to
the paper?

~~~
nashke
Sadly no...

